# Impossible d'éditer mes anciens posts



## aldahi (28 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir a toutes, tous,

Je ne suis pas venu depuis de nombreuses années, et je souhaiterai éditer certains des (peu) de posts que j'avais postes a l’époque, mais je ne vois aucun bouton pour les éditer: cette fonction a-t-elle disparue? Le fait que mes posts soient vraiment vieux pose-t-il un problème ?

Ou bien ai-je simplement une poutre dans l’œil m’empêchant de voir le bouton éditer?

Merci bien pour votre aide...

(NB: et j'ai pas trouve de post remontant le même soucis... désolé e la redondance éventuelle...)

Edit: je met la poutre ailleurs, je vois le bouton éditer sous ce message... mais pas sous mes anciens...


----------



## Anthony (29 Novembre 2017)

Si je ne dis pas de bêtises, seuls las administrateurs et les modérateurs peuvent éditer d'anciens messages, et encore seulement dans le respect de nos CGUs. Si c'est pour retirer d'éventuelles informations personnelles, tu peux me contacter par MP ou par mail.


----------



## Locke (29 Novembre 2017)

En effet comme le mentionne Anthony, seules les personnes habilitées peuvent modifier/éditer les messages. Un membre peu par défaut modifier son ou ses derniers messages pendant une durée d'une heure, au-delà l'option Editer est retirée automatiquement.


----------



## stefhan (5 Décembre 2017)

Bonsoir, je voudrais éditer aussi mes messages que ce soit les plus anciens ou plus récents (par exemple, celui-ci ou celui-là) ; pourquoi n'est-ce pas possible ?


----------



## Anthony (5 Décembre 2017)

stefhan a dit:


> Bonsoir, je voudrais éditer aussi mes messages que ce soit les plus anciens ou plus récents (par exemple, celui-ci ou celui-là) ; pourquoi n'est-ce pas possible ?



On lit les messages #2 et #3. C'est pas loin, c'est juste au-dessus.


----------



## sergiodadi (19 Novembre 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> On lit les messages #2 et #3. C'est pas loin, c'est juste au-dessus.



Bonjour,

une proposition avec des arguments    :

Je comprends les raisons de ne pas pouvoir modifier son propre _post_ mais lorsqu'on écrit des longs _posts_ "tuto" (par exemple  ici et là) , même en le préparant avant, on peut faire des erreurs. Ne serait-il pas possible d'augmenter la possibilité de modification à une dizaines d'heure ou même 24 heures, cela éviterait de "déranger" un modérateur pour corriger une erreur ?

bonne journée


----------



## Anthony (19 Novembre 2020)

Ça tient aussi à la manière dont le forum fonctionne, et donc ça ne changera pas.


----------

